# How about this one? Ring of Fire TT..anyone?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

This is a sick-o race, especially the longer version. The routes and terrain are terrific, though and the weather is usually still quite pleasant in a week and a half. I 'won' a free entry, so I can't afford NOT to ride..I'm doing the 12 hour 'short-version' 

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/roftt

Come on out east and get in some late season miles..

Don Hanson


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

I saw your name on the start list. 

Have a ball!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*"Have a Ball?"...ummm...*



goneskiian said:


> I saw your name on the start list.
> 
> Have a ball!


 Dunno about having a ball doing a 12hr Time Trial..but it will be "interesting" to say the least. I have been having lots of fun doing training rides..It's great to have a 'reason' to ride often and long at a lower intensity this time of the season. 

During the 'high-season' when 'we' race almost weekly, it seems like I, for one, was always trying to either taper up to a race or recover in time for the next one. But right now, I get to 'feel ok' about doing a climbing century or 3 days in a row of tempo riding or something besides intervals and recovery rides. I like just riding my bike..

In the back of my 'sick-o mind' I am contemplating another attempt at this Everest Challenge Race http://everestchallenge.com/ in just 3 weeks. I failed to finish last year after entering (on a whim) without any real specific "epic race" training. If I come through the Ring Of Fire 12hr without killing myself and I recover well enough between the events, I should be in slightly better form to attempt the EC again this year.

Dunno about "have a ball" though. Best I hope for is to not "drop the ball" or maybe not "bust my balls"...Grin!
Don Hanson


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah, the "have a ball" comment was written "tongue in cheek". 

Personally I would have to adjust my TT bike such that I could ride it for more than a couple hours. It's just way to aggressive a position to ride for that long. 

I'm glad to be done racing as well. My mind's a bit screwy this time of year as well. Now that I don't have to ride I want to ride. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I would be interested in doing it next year. Looking at the website, the format for the 12 hour TT is confusing. Do you ride the long loop only or do you do the long loop and follow it with shorter loops? It looks like you would have to put out a hard effort to make the big loop twice in 12 hours. For next year, I can do the same training routine I did for the one day STP and add some additional climbing and try to peak again in September. Right now, I commute around 200 miles a week, but haven't done any rides longer than three hours since July.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I would be interested in doing it next year. Looking at the website, the format for the 12 hour TT is confusing. Do you ride the long loop only or do you do the long loop and follow it with shorter loops? It looks like you would have to put out a hard effort to make the big loop twice in 12 hours. For next year, I can do the same training routine I did for the one day STP and add some additional climbing and try to peak again in September. Right now, I commute around 200 miles a week, but haven't done any rides longer than three hours since July.


 Hi, yeah a bit confusing since the night loop is part of the day loop also.

The format is: You go once around the "day" loop, which is 157 miles and lots of elevation gain. Last year's 12 hr winner did that part in right ~ 6hrs. Some guys were at 9.5 hrs, so very different approaches to the TT..There are 3 aid stations, neutral support for us un-supported riders. The organizers will hand up either your own stuff or Hammer nutrition products at all the aid stations and the start finish as you 'orbit' that in the latter part of the event.

You return to the starting point at Maupin to the finish of the 'day loop'(which is also the finish for the night loop and the whole deal). Then you continue back out and do another loop, they call it the night loop, which is 27 miles around from Maupin, again with a big climb each lap. The night loop leaves out what is essentially the same course as the Mt. Hood Cycle Classic uses as their long mountain Road Race course..

The night loop is the same as day one of the Deschutes River TT festival TT course. In this long TT, it looks like 1:30mins to 2 hrs a lap is what riders are doing..For reference, fast guys (Zimbleman, English) did that loop under an hour in the DRTT on real TT bikes..

I won't be riding my TT bike..Too 'agressive' of a position as someone mentioned. I'll be riding my more comfortable Road race bike with some clip on bars and arm rests, essentially without changing my saddle position at all. Real Ultra riders use a triathlon type position. I'll be using deep section carbon rims and tubulars with Stan's tire compound inside, because I will be out there alone, I'll have a spare.

I've done one other race similar..and I found it to be an "eating contest"..The rider who re-fuels best over the long haul finishes stronger.

Winner of the 12 hour last year did 220 miles...substantial to do that without a peloton to draft...18.33mph for 12 hours! Impressive..!! 

Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Well, it's done, and I survived...Ride report.*

A stunningly beautiful day for cycling. Little wind, a bit hot, but simply gorgeous. I finished the day at 166 miles leading the 60+ class. About 12,000' total elevation gain. 

I was getting tired there at the end. On my last loop, my legs started cramping but luckily I was near enough up the last steep hill that I made it over, then 'carefully' pedaled the last 15 miles back up the Deschutes into Maupin and the finish. The afternoon turned out much warmer than anticipated, leaving many riders short on 'go-power'.

Today, I am limping around like my 16year old arthritic retreiver. Feel pretty good inside, though, knowing that I completed a quite tough ride fairly respectably. 

A great group of riders and a very well organized race. My hat's off to the ones who just now (9am Sunday) got off after 20-friggen-four hours in the saddle!!

Don Hanson


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> A stunningly beautiful day for cycling. Little wind, a bit hot, but simply gorgeous. I finished the day at 166 miles leading the 60+ class. About 12,000' total elevation gain.
> 
> I was getting tired there at the end. On my last loop, my legs started cramping but luckily I was near enough up the last steep hill that I made it over, then 'carefully' pedaled the last 15 miles back up the Deschutes into Maupin and the finish. The afternoon turned out much warmer than anticipated, leaving many riders short on 'go-power'.
> 
> ...



Good job. I will plan for it next year. I am supposed to deploy in September but I could probably hold it off until after the ride. Preparing for a 12 ride is realistic, but how do guys with full time jobs and families prepare for a 24 effort? It seems like you would have to do some 16-18 hour rides a few weekends a month leading up to it. I think I'll stick with 12 hours. Maybe I will become an endurance rider after I retire from the military. I am considering a second career as a teacher, that might support a training schedule.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bigbill said:


> Good job. I will plan for it next year. Preparing for a 12 ride is realistic, but how do guys with full time jobs and families prepare for a 24 effort? It seems like you would have to do some 16-18 hour rides a few weekends a month leading up to it. I think I'll stick with 12 hours.
> 
> 
> Maybe I will become an endurance rider after I retire from the military.
> ...


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Very cool! Way to go Don! Nice riding.

So what was everyone riding? You said you'd just add some clip ons to your road bike. How about the others? A recumbent sounds a bit like a barka lounger and perhaps a good choice for an event like this! LOL! :lol: 

Glad to hear the weather was favorable though a bit warm.

Going to do it again next year? Maybe too soon to ask that question.  

Cheers!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

goneskiian said:


> Very cool! Way to go Don! Nice riding.
> 
> So what was everyone riding? You said you'd just add some clip ons to your road bike. How about the others? A recumbent sounds a bit like a barka lounger and perhaps a good choice for an event like this! LOL! :lol:
> 
> ...


 I saw mostly 'normal' road bikes. About 2/3rds of them sporting some type of aero bar, guessing. I wasn't really paying so much attention to other peoples equipment. I think the winning riders in the upright normal bike categories may not have had even aerobars..I know Martha Walsh, who won the women's 12 hr by a big margin, was on her normal road bike set-up and had a phenominal time for the Big Loop at the start. There is so much climbing on this course that aerobars didn't really help much, especially this time without any significant winds.

I used a 53/39 crankset with 12/25 9-sp cassette and was just right with the gearing. I think next time I'll use a more forgiving wheelset.

I'm planning on doing it again. I am sure I can get at least another Small Loop orbit (27miles) or maybe even two, with a better understanding now of how to pace the course.


----------

